# Anyone else's kitty



## Tigersoul101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Licks plastic items? Out of my 5 cats (2 of them don't really count for I'm their foster mother) there is one who loves to lick plastic. Our vet told us that he hads vitamin deficiency and will do this. I find it cute and weird and sometimes worrying...

But yeah, does any of your cats have weird things like that?


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a kitty that likes plastic, but only the crinkly kind. Ex: poptart wrappers and cheese wrappers lol he will occasionally chew on straws. You have to watch your sodas around him...


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

My dad's cat eat's plastic like mint wrappers, my sister's cat is a lump and you can lay him over your shoulders and he'll sit there and stay there. My cat attacks plastic bags with relish. He also can open my closed door to get in and is a very good door scratcher when he wants out.


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

My sister had a cat that would eat any plastic he found. She couldn't keep a bag in the litter box and had to keep the trash can where he couldn't get to it so he wouldn't eat the bag and she was paranoid about not leaving any wrappers laying around. He even needed surgery once or twice because it got him blocked.


----------



## Tigersoul101 (Apr 10, 2013)

My cat will lick plastic bags and some wrappers. And I can agree with your sister Koda, because he'll try to eat it when your not looking.


----------

